# Introduction



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

Guess this is the way a new member does it, if not I know I will be squared away by a few. Hope I'm not out of line. I posted an ole hope chest that I did for my daughter over 20 years ago. It's juniper wood, which is a tree that look's like the red cedar and smells like it also. The juniper is a light brown color, as shown in the pictures, the tree likes the swamps and will now grow on dry land. I carved the rope's that looks as if they are pulled tight into a package, all the sides are rounded.

The poor thing has been through two divorces and two kids which are in their late teens. Up close the signs of the times can be seen. The lid and the sliding drawer plus the bottom is lined with red cedar.

I have over the years built most of my furniture, carved and woodburned most everything in our house.

M/Sgt Ret. U.S.M.C. Viet Nam Veteran

Thanks for having me, Semper Fi!

Was kind of a dummy when I first made this post, new site and brain kinda got befuddled (if that's a word),
Any way the brain is a terrible thing, so if ya will go to my project and take a gander at the chest and critique, good or bad would be appreciated. Ger er done!! Semper Fi !


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Never out of line to post an introduction. Welcome to LumberJocks, I think you'll find this a great place to hang out and chat. There's projects and expertise galore, and a whole bunch of really spiffy folks.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to LJ's Sarge.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to LJ. Thanks for your service. I mean that!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Post some pictures of your chest.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to LJ's (Enjoy) Hay! Sarge, half the stuff I've posted is that old (LOL) Have fun here !
God bless


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A BIG WELCOME , Sarge!*

If your not sure of how things work here, click on the *HELP*, at the top of the page.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hoo-rah! Another vet for the LumberJocks pile! Welcome Sarge! Be glad to buy you a beer someday.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Sarge. We hope you enjoy your time here. Now, if you like Juniper, we live where it is the primary OB-noxious weed. It seems to be taking over the Owyhee Mountains here. It really can be a pretty wood but it is usually so full of sand that I won't work it. I do like to burn it in the stove int he shop. I love the smell. Post some more projects and give us the benefit of your experiences.


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Semper Fi ! Welcome aboard Master Sargent.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

You're not out of line at all. I think you will like the community of people here.


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

Mr. Caine, what a neat place your have on the map there. My idea of complete bliss, don't need anyone to cabin sit do you? Ha! Like your cedar furniture for the red cedar we have in lower Alabama has so much pith in it,not enough lime in the ground.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Nice to have you with us sarge, and thanks.

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

tops talkin about the infirmary !!or maybe mess hall ! lol wecome e ga ! 
mr- trim usmc viet nam veteran


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

lol happy holidays top


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

Had one son and one brother in law in the army. two twin boys and I was in the marine's. We all get together the twins and I have some history to talk about. The other two don't have any so they just have to listen to us,Ha Everyone have a good day and Merry Christmas to all! Semper Fi!

You know it takes us all together to get er done, so get involved America. The military can't do it all!!!!!

"Marines" We not only look good,we kill America's enemy's efficientley!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome EGA


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome Gunny from an ex Army Sergeant.

A hearty Merry Christmas to ALL who serve or have served!!!!


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to LJ's…one vet to another


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome EGA! The military wouldn't have me, (hypertension). My daughter was in the Navy. I have one son currently in the Navy. My youngest son will be graduating in about 11 more days and then he, too, will be on his way to the Navy.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome, Master Sergeant. Please ignore those who would call you "Sarge" or "Gunny"; or refer to the chow hall as the mess hall. They probably don't know about covers, decks, bulkheads, hatches, racks, blouses, or Brasso either. And I would bet they couldn't tell you the name of the worst mountain on Camp Pendleton!

MyronW, former Cpl, USMC, 1975-1979 VMFP-3 Electric Shop

"The only ex-Marine is Lee Harvey Oswald. Everyone else is referred to as a former Marine."


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

Marine, You are not a former nothing. Everyone all over the world know"Once a Marine alway's a Marine"!!
Some time go to www.togetherweserved.com and check it out. I have my profile there of the things I contributed to the Marine Corps in the twenty years I was in. You will find there that no one goes by the name of mister. No matter where the bones of those that have fallen are. whether properly buried or still under the sand on some beachhead, still Marines?? You bet. If you have any pictures of graduation from bootcamp, or the platoon book, go to yellowfootprints.com and get them posted. All those never in the Military are welcome there to check it out. Semper Fi there Corporal, Non-Commissioned Officer of the United States Marine Corps Thanks for your service and everyone that has been in the Military, think if of the things you contributed to this country to keep it recoginized world wide as "In God We Truse".


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

EGA,

Thanks for mentioning www.togetherweserved.com! This former Corpsman (non-FMF unfortunately) really appreciates it!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

USN 1965-1969.


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

togetherweserved.com covers a site for all branches of the military. Any and all past and present can join. The first month is free access to the site. Yearly membership is only fourteen bucks. Sorry to be off subject to the rest of you civilian woodjocks, I've always been told that I have a thick wooden skull anyway, Ha!

Ha, Top E-5, they might have a place over there for you!! Good morning Brother!


> ?


?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll definitely have to fork out the cash! I've already found my bunkmate in book camp. We went to Corps School together, and then Pharmacy Tech school together. Lost touch after that. Turns out he's still in. What a trip!


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

The Marine site has and do recognize the Corpsman for you have a place among all and every Marine past and present especiially me. Semper Fi and again thanks for your service! EGA


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

There's no stipulations, just having the title of Corpsman!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool. I was taught that Marines looked upon Corpsmen in a favorable light, but a couple of dealings recently had me wondering how accurate that was! Thanks for answering that for me EGA (and Yep…I know EXACTLY what EGA stands for ).


----------



## hap (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Welcome Sarge* 
As the son of a marine from WWII. I would also like to thank you for your service as well as all that have served. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## EGA (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry there Bob, my ole leg has mended back and I'm juneing around here making two good footprints again. Did your dad retire or just got tired of the war and got out? Dosen't matter "Once a Marine, always a Marine", cut and dry. Ever where he's at right now, he's still a Marine! I think him for his service, it has taken all who served and still doing the dirty work right now. Freedom is not free. Semper Fi!


----------

